
Who's Lying to Us and Who's Telling the Truth? - mitchbob
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/04/books/review-talking-to-strangers-malcolm-gladwell.html
======
gnicholas
Can we change the title so that it reflects that this is a review of Malcom
Gladwell's new book? The current title ("Who's lying to us and who's telling
the truth" is much less informative and transparent.

